# THE LOCKET THIEF - the action-packed, fantasy adventure of Lara DeLarose!



## danielpatrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello, I'd just like to introduce my new young-adult adventure book, 'The Locket Thief.' It's a book I've written over the last couple of years, hopefully pretty exciting and sad in parts too. If you like the look, give it a go!



*"In the clouds above Dalmacia, the Sky Thieves rule. Robbing, cheating, murdering - their airships buzz around the city like wasps around a jar of honey. One ship above all inspires terror. Its captain, Lendon Sora, has found the prey he's been stalking for a decade and is about to claim his bounty.

Down on the surface, Lara DeLarose is oblivious. Bored with her life at the orphanage, she spends her time searching for new ways to cause trouble until one day she makes a discovery that sends her hurtling into the murky world of the Sky Thieves.

Smuggled aboard the airship Northern Light, Lara meets Captain Vaspine, who reveals a talisman in her possession to be Sora's long-lost prize. With Sora closing in and nowhere to hide, Lara and the crew must summon all of their wits and courage if they are to survive."*

Thanks all, and good luck with your books!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## danielpatrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Excited to be doing well on the UK store - #7 bestseller in Steampunk and #25 bestseller in Coming of Age (Fantasy).

Thanks guys!


----------



## danielpatrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Just to let everyone at KBoards know, 'The Locket Thief' is free on Amazon Kindle store for the next three days. So, if you've been thinking about giving it a go, now's the time!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Not my usual genre but I liked the sample so much I had to get it!


----------



## danielpatrick (Jul 28, 2013)

anguabell said:


> Not my usual genre but I liked the sample so much I had to get it!


Oh nice one, I hope you enjoy it. Spread the word if there's anyone else you think would like a free copy!


----------



## danielpatrick (Jul 28, 2013)

Lots of good reviews coming in for The Locket Thief at the minute, very exciting. And it's going for a song as well, 99c in US, 77p in UK. Bargain!


----------

